# eqidius kennels



## Sasa Ognenovski

Hello all I am looking at purchasins a pup from this kennel and was wondering if anybody has any experience with dogs from this kennel? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Robbie Waldrop

I have gotten the last five dogs from them and they are great. When they arrive here in the states they have a very good foundation. I like the the dealings I have had with them so far. Very nice pups and breeding program.

Good luck finding what you are looking for.


----------



## Stefan Schaub

Sasa Ognenovski said:


> Hello all I am looking at purchasins a pup from this kennel and was wondering if anybody has any experience with dogs from this kennel? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


If the success from this kennel in the last few years is not enough proof of good dogs than you should by a "idog", you can controlle him with your iphone or iPad.
http://www.amazon.com/Hasbro-i-Dog-Robotic-Loving-Canine/dp/B00083HIL8
this is my favorite and for sure cheaper,with prime you get free shipping
](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Sasa Ognenovski said:


> Hello all I am looking at purchasins a pup from this kennel and was wondering if anybody has any experience with dogs from this kennel? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Sasa,

Please don't forget your intro here: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thank you.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Sasa Ognenovski said:


> Hello all I am looking at purchasins a pup from this kennel and was wondering if anybody has any experience with dogs from this kennel? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Is that you Sasa? Hows the weather over there?
We had a couple of Blek Eqidius offspring at our club before you came. They were not bad. Blek was a good producer though and I dont really know if their later dogs are at the same level as Blek. My friend in WA owned Blek.


----------



## Sasa Ognenovski

Hey Chris how are you mate? Weather is sunny as always! I've spoken to Jan from Eqidius and he has 3 male pups that he will use for sport that he sells on the proviso that he trains them for the first 6 months which suits me fine because of the change in quarantine rules now in Oz. I'll send you a link of the sire and dam of all 3 for you to have a look.


----------



## Sasa Ognenovski

http://www.eqidius.sk/en/chov/spojenia/jack-v--kleinen-zigeuner-x-veronika-eqidius-116
http://www.eqidius.sk/en/chov/spojenia/endy-karthago-x-cara-eqidius-115 http://www.eqidius.sk/en/chov/spojenia/alli-vom-dunklen-zwinger-x-wonny-eqidius-117


----------



## Sasa Ognenovski

Thank you Robbie. Which litters are the dogs you received from?


----------



## Christopher Jones

Sasa Ognenovski said:


> Hey Chris how are you mate? Weather is sunny as always! I've spoken to Jan from Eqidius and he has 3 male pups that he will use for sport that he sells on the proviso that he trains them for the first 6 months which suits me fine because of the change in quarantine rules now in Oz. I'll send you a link of the sire and dam of all 3 for you to have a look.


Sounds good. You should see if he can keep it longer and title.it for you before you bring it in. Then you can do some trialling when you get back. Any idea which state you will come back to? And are you able to bring the cane corso back into Oz? Im not sure if they are on the evil banned dog list or not.
How do the dogs handle the high temps over there?


----------



## Sasa Ognenovski

He said he would title it for me but that was up to me. I'd like to have him titled and trial him in IPO and have a bit of fun with him. That's if all the dogsport clubs don't close down by the time I get back. The Corso isn't on that " evil " dog list that's one of the reasons I got her.

The temps here get pretty ridiculous so for the most part over summer the dogs are inside a room that is attached to the side of the house with ac in it. They seem to handle the heat quite well just get tired quicker on walks and training etc.


----------



## Sasa Ognenovski

Just depends where my next job takes me. Adelaide would be nice again but you don't know in my work where you can end up.


----------



## Robbie Waldrop

Hey Sasa, we have gotten litters from Drago and Lanna Equidus. Also a dog named Tyson Von der Schiffslache. We received good pups from the Tyson Bloodline


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Robbie Waldrop said:


> Hey Sasa, we have gotten litters from Drago and Lanna Equidus. Also a dog named Tyson Von der Schiffslache. We received good pups from the Tyson Bloodline


Hello Robbie, 

Could you show me some of that Tyson offspring at work? Any videos? 


Thank you


----------



## Sasa Ognenovski

Thanks Robbie from what I've seen both Drago and Tyson have been producing good quality dogs.


----------



## Robbie Waldrop

Tiago Fontes said:


> Hello Robbie,
> 
> Could you show me some of that Tyson offspring at work? Any videos?
> 
> 
> Thank you


I will see if I can get you some video when I get back in town.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Robbie Waldrop said:


> I will see if I can get you some video when I get back in town.



Thanks. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jim Cook

When I contacted them they would not sell a pup unless they kept it to put the foundation work on it. I was looking for a dog for ringsport and didn't want an IPO foundation, and they wouldn't budge. It's a shame because they produce some very nice dogs. 

I have a Cherry Eqidius son (Tyson grandson) who I like a lot.


----------



## Haz Othman

They charge extra for the foundation? If not sweet deal.


----------



## Sasa Ognenovski

10 EURO a day for 180 days


----------



## Haz Othman

Wow 1800 not worth it to me, its too bad they wont sell without foundation but at that pricepoint they must be making out great so I get it.


----------



## Matt Heyman

Well we hope to see you at the club if you do find yourself back in Adelaide and want to train IPO!! Need good members and good dogs!!


----------

